# Ferns and More Ferns (Need some ID's)



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok I hit the local Green House and grabbed some ferns.... They did not have any Id tags, just said Fern...

I think the first one is a Rabbits foot fern...

















The Next couple I have no idea what they are...
Fern #1

















Fern #2

















Fern #3 

















The next 2 ferns I do know what they are... And I know that both will get too big for a Terrarium.

Silver Lady Fern ( Blechnum gibbum )

















Tassel Fern ( Polystichum polyblepharum )

















Any Id on the few I don't know what they are would help!

Thanks...

Clay


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

You got the first one correct, but I'm not sure about the rest. The easiest way to identify a rabbit's foot is because they look like carrot tops.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Fern number three looks like Pteris cretica or clubfoot fern


----------

